# Would anyone be interested in?



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

In a video contest? You enter videos and they will be put on a poll for people to vote on?

Not sure what the theme would be yet but it would be something everyone could participate in not just for one discipline

So would anyone be interested in entering? I'm just asking in case I post a thread and no one wants to enter lol


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

I think that would be cute. We could all see each others horses in action (Not saying I would win, but I have a two pretty darn cute horses. lol)


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

yeah, great idea. im not fantstic at making videos and they dont let me download them onto youtube. savvylover what program do you use?


the theme could just be horses- so like al your horses in action/jumping/standing/grazing/western ect.


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

I will enter! 

So we can only enter one video? ;]


----------



## yeahhIridetbs (Nov 8, 2009)

I will enter too! Would we just post the link of the video?


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

i would enter


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

^^ I would enter too. :]


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

i would enter


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Okay well I will set it up tomorrow for everyone


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

ok then(Y)


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

what programs are everyone using?


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Well I use WMM  putting the contest up now kk


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Here's the link to the contest http://www.horseforum.com/horse-contests/video-contest-d-42047/#post481237


----------

